# @girls: Wo gibts viele Bike/Casual Clothes online?



## zepainisreal (3. Oktober 2009)

hehe mädels..ich such für meine freundin shops mit bike und casualwear

bikemailorder ist ja schonmal ganz gut..

also so stuff like 3essen, platzangst und co 

wenn ihr noch tipps zu brands und shops habt wäre ich euch sehr verbunden


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2009)

Diese Frage ist schon zig mal diskutiert worden, bevor es dieses Unterforum gab.
Schau z.B. mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261943
SuFu hilft wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2009)

PS: Kleiner Nachtrag - Girls sind wir nicht, wir sind schon erwachsen.


----------



## zepainisreal (3. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> PS: Kleiner Nachtrag - Girls sind wir nicht, wir sind schon erwachsen.



in sämtlichen shop heißt es nichts desto trotz Girls Fashion


----------



## oups (6. Oktober 2009)

fitinstyle

Grüße von Julia


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Oktober 2009)

würg , was hässliches zeugs ...


----------



## Warnschild (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach Du *******! Stimmt! Und dabei nicht günstig! Wer trägt denn so was?


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Oktober 2009)

..girlies halt ...tzzzzzz


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. Oktober 2009)

Damit kann frau Radfahren. Aber nicht Biken!


----------



## Genou (9. Oktober 2009)

Hat halt jede(r) einen andren Geschmack...


----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2009)

Offenbar, ja :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

Das geht doch noch, zum Glück ist das wie ja schon erwähnt Geschmacksache.

Edelweiß Trikot rot Pearl Izumi 

Aber sonst nicht wirklich der Brüller...


----------



## creatini (23. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das geht doch noch, zum Glück ist das wie ja schon erwähnt Geschmacksache.
> 
> Edelweiß Trikot rot Pearl Izumi
> 
> Aber sonst nicht wirklich der Brüller...


 

...und deswegen ist es wohl auch schon ausverkauft....


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

..es soll halt doch  viele damen mit seltsamem geschmack geben ...)


----------



## Warnschild (23. Oktober 2009)

Ah, ich bin ziemlicher Fan von Funspeicher.de. Die waren supernett zu mir, hatten super Sachen im Angebot, haben mich toll beraten (siehe Thread: Hosenfrage) und sonst auch top!


----------



## JoeCool (23. Oktober 2009)

www.active-out.eu

www.fahrradnet24.de

www.bike24.de

http://www.bike-o-mania.de/shop/de_DE/Index/Fahrradbekleidung.html


----------



## firefly82 (25. Oktober 2009)

www.2legs.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

